# Most important bench player come playoff time?



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The playoffs are coming very soon and if the Suns are going to make a run deep they will need their bench to step it up. So who do you think will be the most important bench player for us come playoffs....?

Barbosa?
Jackson?
Hunter?
McCarty?

I say Barbosa. If doesn't step it up when Nash is on the bench resting then the Suns will be in trouble. He's got to keep the Suns runnning when he's on the court and play up to his ability. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Hunter.

If he can manage to be reliable on the boards/defense in key possesions, then suns would be much better. Voskuhl could help also, since he is relatively the suns biggest body (doesnt say much).

But when it comes down to it, I think McArthy will need to be able to contribute on the offense since I expect foul trouble to be an issue.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

hmmm i agree with barbosa and hunter but i think all players r gonna have 2 step up if we r gonna survive through playoffs, we need our bench hitting points/rebounds/assists for the minutes they play. The suns starting 5 does all the damage and as soon as one player is gone there is a big hole the needs to be filled. As kidcanada said barbosa needs 2 keep the team running, jackson gonna need to produce some points and hunter a defensive presence 

BK


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Jim Jackson, he has to score a little bit of the bench! We need bench scoring!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

The two guys I expect more are Jim Jackson and Hunter. 

I really don't like Barbosa and for the last two games I've seen, he sucked so bad. Maybe I am missing something but this kid just doesn't impress me much. 

McCarty.... I don't know. Haven't seen him much and I don't know what he is capable of. All I know is that every time he steps him, he takes 3pts.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

Paul Shirley :biggrin:


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Barbosa: he has to make sure the offense runs smoothly when nash is off the floor and i think he the oppertunity to showcase a bit more of his scoring (shooting) ability when teams start focusing on shutting down the established suns scores (nash, amare, q-rich, marion, johnson) in the playoffs. Barbosa has definitely not impressed over the past 2 games but i still think he can make an impact come playoff time.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I choose Barbosa as well, just hope the kid can handle playoff pressure, it's not that easy.


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

Tubuse! Let him play! (if he's even on the team of course...)


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

To bret above ^. I rather have Smush :laugh:

Well I think Barbosa and Jackson will be key. Hunter will do his same things, block shots, have a defensive prescence, miss freethrows, same old. Barbosa is most important though because he will be giving Nash some key rest. JJ and Q are excellent athletes and can play 48 minutes a night. Walter sucks though. I am really dissapointed with him.


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> To bret above ^. I rather have Smush :laugh:


Er... why? Yuta only played 4 freakin' games! Why don't the Suns actually *give him a chance*??? Oh I know! He's goddamn Asian!

I swear racism still exists within the NBA.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Barbosa... It will be key for him to keep the Suns in the game while Nash rests.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

For me it's Jimmy Jackson. The guy is great. I'm still mad the Kings let him go. :nonono:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> For me it's Jimmy Jackson. The guy is great. I'm still mad the Kings let him go. :nonono:


Jimmy Jackson really stepped it up the games Q was gone. Except for the Clippers game, although he did come through in the 4th quarter knocking down clutch shots.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I think Barbosa and Jackson will be the key bench guys. Barbosa obviously b/c he's Nash's backup. Jackson b/c Q tends to have hot stretches and cold stretches and JJax fills the void when he's cold.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Jimmy Jackson really stepped it up the games Q was gone. Except for the Clippers game, although he did come through in the 4th quarter knocking down clutch shots.


Hope he continues to step up. :yes:


----------

